# 9500 Softmod & ATITool Detection



## kwan888 (Jan 18, 2005)

New to the forums here, but a long time user of the 9500 softmod. Greatest thing since sliced bread. 

I've installed the new 5.1 patched Catalyst Drivers. When I run ATITool after the softmod, it tells me that the additional 4 pipelines are NOT unlocked. I have tried running the patched installers and also manually swapping the atimag.sys. No luck. Did I do something wrong? Please advise.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 18, 2005)

sorry .. error on my side .. the file is fixed now .. please redownload it


----------

